
A Guide on how to securely access AWS services from Google Kubernetes Engine - eranchetz
DoiT International published a guide on how to securely communicate with services on AWS from a Google Cloud GKE cluster:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.doit-intl.com&#x2F;securely-access-aws-from-gke-dba1c6dbccba<p>feedback is very welcome, let us know what you think
======
vadimska
What can be a potential use case for something like this?

